# GoPro to OBS Remotely



## CCooper (Apr 28, 2020)

I was able to connect my GoPro to OBS via BlueTooth to my Mac. I was able to move freely on the stage to capture the church band performing live while live streaming:

1. Downloaded GoPro app to my iPad (It has to be on the IOS). iPad is used as a capture card
2. Connected GoPro Camera to iPad via Bluetooth.  The app will connect to the camera automatically.
3. Connect iPad to Computer via USB cable. I used the Lightning to USB C adapter (It charges the iPad while being used to capture video)
4. In OBS, Add a video capture device to a scene
5. Select iPad or the iOS device that shows up in the Video Capture Device Settings
6. You should see the Live Feed from your GoPro.
7. Add the "Crop/Pad" Filter to the Device and cut out the IPAD screen setting.  
8. Drag to enlarge image to fit screen.   

I was able to capture video up to 25' .


----------



## saxygingah (Aug 5, 2020)

Thanks for the great idea! Just tried the same setup and it's working perfectly.


----------

